# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  High Clarity FDA Poly in the Chicago Area?

## gbmurray

Hello, 

  We are having trouble locating a supplier of FDA High Clarity Poly sheeting in the Chicago area. Our current distributor is good, but the purchase minimum is at 100 rolls (which makes the initial cost high). 

 If you have any leads, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Best Regards, 
Ben Murray

Preparator
Icon Group

----------


## Paul Brewin

Have you tried Absolute Packaging?

http://www.abfoam.com/index.html

----------


## gbmurray

> Have you tried Absolute Packaging?
> 
> http://www.abfoam.com/index.html


Just contacted them, and was super pleased with the service so far. The minimum was reasonable too.

Thanks a lot for the recomendation. 

Best,
Ben

----------

